# how to renew subclass 461 visa?



## linda2010 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi there, 
I actually have a 461 visa , I am currently planning to renew as it is going to expire soon. Will anybody let me know what kind of forms should I fill in for my first renewal?
Best regards！
Tina


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

linda2010 said:


> Hi there,
> I actually have a 461 visa , I am currently planning to renew as it is going to expire soon. Will anybody let me know what kind of forms should I fill in for my first renewal?
> Best regards！
> Tina


You fill in a 461 application form, and supply the relevant supporting documentation. All the details can be found here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/461-#tab-content-1


----------



## linda2010 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## linda2010 (Jul 2, 2018)

How long does it take completely renewal process? ​
Extend stay I find this information from official website.
you are still a member of the family unit of the New Zealand citizen you named in your application for your first subclass 461 visa
your New Zealand citizen family member is not an Eligible New Zealand Citizen
you are in Australia and:
you hold a subclass 461 visa, or you are not the holder of a substantive visa and the last substantive visa you held was a subclass 461 visa
you are no longer a member of the family unit of a person in relation to whom you were granted a subclass 461 visa
you have not become a member of the family unit of any other person


----------



## dave-86 (Sep 6, 2018)

linda2010 said:


> How long does it take completely renewal process?
> Extend stay I find this information from official website.
> you are still a member of the family unit of the New Zealand citizen you named in your application for your first subclass 461 visa
> your New Zealand citizen family member is not an Eligible New Zealand Citizen
> ...


I've been waiting for more than 17 months now. I wouldn't hold your breath on it happening quickly.


----------



## r3b00t (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow 17 months!! Any reason for that?

I'm planning to renew mine as I have 10months left. What would be the best timing?
Is it easily approved?


----------



## dave-86 (Sep 6, 2018)

r3b00t said:


> Wow 17 months!! Any reason for that?
> 
> I'm planning to renew mine as I have 10months left. What would be the best timing?
> Is it easily approved?


I read an article recently saying that there's a couple hundred thousand people in Australia currently on bridging visas waiting for a response to their citizenship application... never mind all the spouse visas, refugee visas, work visas, and holiday visas that are in application.

As far as I know there's a shortage of staff, and a backlog of visa applications. These things normally take a long time to be approved, but I think there's even more of a delay at the minute due to high number of applications. They say "more staff will be deployed" to clear the backlog, but hiring a few temps, doesn't inspire confidence that it will be done any time soon.

There's no optimal time to apply to guarantee approval or anything. The ease of approval, will depend solely on your application and your situation. It's different for everyone. I feel the best time to *LODGE* the application is a month or two away from the expiry date of your current visa, that way you get to hang around here longer. When I say "lodge the application" I mean, have all the documents ready to submit, when you're two months out from your expiry date.

The first time I applied for the 461 I was on a second year WHV. The whole process was done and dusted in like 6 months.

For this renewal, about two years ago I started collecting documents and information slowly. My visa was set to expire in May 2017. By March 2017 I had everything I could get for the application, and submitted end of March 2017. My ex-wife and I were separated, but not divorced when I applied. We don't speak, and have no contact.

The documents I submitted were:

- Form 147
- My birth certifice (Certified copy)
- My passport (Certified copy)
- Police check from UK
- Police check from AU
- 2 x Passport photos (Certified on the back)
- Marriage Certificate (Certified copy)
- Old statement from our old joint bank account
- Old joint rental agreement/lease from apartment we lived in together
- Cover Letter *

* This was a note telling them about my situation. I explained that we are separated, and don't speak any more. That I am not able to get any of her documents like Birth Certificates and all that. I referenced my previous application which has all of those documents.

They contacted me once and asked for a Form 80 (Character requirements). I completed it, and sent back. Haven't heard anything since.

Over the last 17 months I've noticed the processing times changes every month. When I first applied they said 90% would be done in 9 months, then it jumped to 11, then it jumped to 24, then went down to around 14 months and has gone up by one month, every month, since then.

At the end of the day, I wouldn't worry about how long it will take if you're still in the country. Just make sure you submit all the documents they ask for.

There is a list of documents here: <home affairs website>trav/visa-1/461-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/461/applicant-documents.aspx (I can't post links yet)

And there is also a document checklist in "Part L" at the end of the Form 147.


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

My 461 was approved in less than a week in Ottawa, Canada back in February. I was so shocked I had to make sure I understood correctly. My wife can't even leave Canada until February 2019 (work obligations).

On the plus side it allowed me to sell my Vancouver condo for a 200% profit right before the market crashed.


----------



## EvaM (Oct 31, 2018)

Changes to 461 visa - is it true that just very recently new change was intruduced saying that if you are no longer married to New Zealander the 461 visa renewal will no longer be granted? I had my visa granted nearly 5 years ago, it's coming up for a renewal but I am no longer in a relationship with my husband. Now ex. I noticed that wording on the 461 eligibility changed recently. It does not mention that you can be separated and still be eligible for a new 461 visa. Is that true?


----------



## Ash0z (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi.. How are you? Just wondering what's the status of your application? Have you got the visa?

Best regards


----------

